# EOS A Pillar Leak (not seal/krytox related)



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

My EOS started to leak at the A Pillar right below the corner joint on the top of the windshield. Opened the roof and took of the corner piece. Turns out the EOS has an internal gutter system which takes water from the roof. There is a break in the gutter when you open the roof and a rubber hose runs water down the A Pillar and runs it out of the car. The end of the rubber hose has a head that fits onto a nipple. The joint between the head and the rubber hose had cracked and water was leaking out. I used some superglue to seal it until my next service where I will have the whole hose replaced under warranty. Here are some pictures. BTW, putting back that corner plastic trim was a PITA.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS A Pillar Leak (Sammy)*

This area has been discussed before. You have the best pictures of the hose which very clearly explains how the drain works. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: EOS A Pillar Leak (Sammy)*

Great info! Thanks for posting. This area has been discussed before but never a mention of a broken piece. I've seen a few drops start at the place with the plastic trim that you removed meets the rest of the A pillar trim. I wonder if I might have this problem too. After I noticed the leak I krytoxed but still noticed a few drops after. That was a few months ago and haven't seen a drop since. Where did you detect the leak and was is a lot of water?


----------



## ruwfam1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: EOS A Pillar Leak (Sammy)*

Sammy,
Thanks so much for taking the time to detail this problem. I have a 08 EOS that is raining on my left leg. I could see the drizzle at the bottom of the trim on the driver side pillar but could not isolate the source.
I took it in and the dealer installed an extra piece of rubber hose looking stuff across the entire front seal (said it was per a TSB) but that did not solve the problem.
Being a relentless engineer and after reading the horror stories I was determined to isolate it myself. I did the whole gold plated oil treatment and it did not improve. This is still a necessary maintenance item....it just did not solve my current problem.
When I saw your post I knew that was it. I grabbed an old cooking syringe and forced water into the female end of the drain on the pillar (top retracted of course) and low and behold I recreated the problem. It is in the drain connection. I will take your pics and my test to the dealer now and instruct them how to fix my car (I thinks they should do all the take apart and put back together work. Thanks again.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS A Pillar Leak (Sammy)*

As already pointed out, great pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for taking the time to document and share with the group.
Kevin


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS A Pillar Leak (Sammy)*

This is where my leaks are from. They have done everything imaginable to fix it, but never did get it to stop. I'm not sure what the problem is, but there has to be a pretty serious design flaw in the system. They've replaced my header seal three times (the last time with the newer version), repaired the drains four times, including creating custom drains on both sides, and it still pees all over my leg when it rains. To be fair we get a lot more rain down here, and it rains harder than most places, but I finally gave up and and am having them take the car back.


----------

